# Tubos??? humidity, aging, storage



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

So what's the rule on storing tubed cigars?

Can the even get humidifier if they are packaged on tubes? 

Do they last longer? Or less?

Thanks

Q


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

been wondering this myself


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I usually unscrewed the end. Most come with a lil cedar wrap (how cute lol) inside .....which I like to spilt into strips and use to light cigars for a nice light. I've found over the years that if you leave it all secured and closed up they do hold awhile, but if your aim to keep the sticks, the humidity will 'run out'. The tubos are always great to keep for so many reasons....travelling, golf course, and all that. Some tubos like the Davidoffs have that nifty lil twist to it that 'opens' to a cedar 'view' on the side.. so those I don't uncap. 

If you're talking about ones like the Makers Mark waxed dipped/sealed ones.... they hold nicely, but my opinion.. not for long keeps. (never seen one kept long anyways LOL)

Guess this kinda goes with keeping cello on or not to. I tend to cut the 'tails' off.. allowing humidity to enter better (again my opinion) but keeping the cello let me handle them with out too much contamination (or damage) from hands or from other cigars.

CG


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Karl
I have hundreds and hundreds of tubos, many as old as 7+ years yes they will take on humidity, it may slow the aging process. I have some with delicious plume or blume or whatever you call it. They stay well age well and handle well!

That is my personal experience, plenty of research out there to google, I did it years ago when I found out how well I liked them. I will always buy tubes if they are avaliable in the cigar I am purchasing!

Dave :tape2:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I too buy tubos by choice, especially if they are being freighted. To age I have one smaller humidor (100Count) that contains the worthy's. Otherwise I'm happy to keep em in a tube, but what would I know? Just mistook mould for bloom. :r :???:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

It seems the aging process is greatly slowed down by keeping the cigars in their tubes. that said, I believe that the tubos still should be stored in a humidor, as they are not impervious. Also having tubos is great to just grab and go, and the tube seems to hold the cigar in optimum conditions for a brief while.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> It seems the aging process is greatly slowed down by keeping the cigars in their tubes. that said, I believe that the tubos still should be stored in a humidor, as they are not impervious. Also having tubos is great to just grab and go, and the tube seems to hold the cigar in optimum conditions for a brief while.


I agree with this completely, I don't know how much the aging process is slowed, a long time ago when I was researching this I could have told you the numbers. Also yes of course they need to be in the humidor I would treat them no different than any other cigars.

I like tubes and I like cc's now, The tubes aging process fit's into my plans because I have long term plans. I started a ten year plan of having ten years worth of cigars seven odd years ago, I also think just as other cigars all age at a different rate. I have some that are just perfect right now and hopefully I will always have a plentiful supply of well aged cigars at all times! My plan though silly was to always have a ten year supply and I am very close to that now. I judge my supply by how many I will smoke when I quit work and not by how many I smoke daily right now.

There is a lot of info regarding tubes. cello and nudes out there, when I started I read it all, most still apply's some I messed up on, like I have to large a supply of medium to milds so the troops will prosper by my mis calculation.

This is a topic some people get angry over, seriously just read up on it, ask your friends here and decide what works for you!

I have company or I would have found some links but can't right now sorry. Though I am mad at JR they have a section on all this and some in very good detail as do others cigars retailers!

Good luck Karl and one thing no matter what anyone says is all cigars in tubes, cello or nudes need to be in a humidor! That I am positive on all else is how we all interpet the info we learn and how much faith we have in who is saying what.

Correction on one item I said I would always buy tubes if the cigar I want is sold in tubes, well I will but not at any cost for example,  I like RP's 90 & 92 as a daily type and found them in tubes for 99.00 a ten pack, I will not pay stupid prices just to get the tubed cigar I will however pay slightly more for tubo's.

Good luck and call or pm me if I can help Karl.

Dave


----------



## Rconectn (Dec 31, 2008)

Good info guys, thanks!


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Interestingly enough, I am a cello off kinda guy with my cigars. That being said, I open the ends of all my Tubos , inspect the cigar for mold, then put the cigar in the *OPEN* tube into one of my Humis for its rest. I keep the caps so if I wanna travel with one of my tubed 'gars all I gotta do is grab and go. Hope it helps.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

@ smelvis :first: Could not agree more.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Karl
> I have hundreds and hundreds of tubos, many as old as 7+ years yes they will take on humidity, it may slow the aging process. I have some with delicious plume or blume or whatever you call it. They stay well age well and handle well!
> 
> That is my personal experience, plenty of research out there to google, I did it years ago when I found out how well I liked them. I will always buy tubes if they are avaliable in the cigar I am purchasing!
> ...


+1. I haven't been at this as long as Dave, but I have some tubos that are 2+ years old and aging nicely. I don't even take them out of the box. I know that some Puffers feel that tubed sticks can more easily take on mold, but I haven't had this happen yet (I just checked my sticks after reading a recent thread on this, and they all passed).


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Tubos ....

Humity they are like a box to a degree if you store your boxes in your humi closed why not your tubos - for that matter why not your tubos in a box. 

Tubo are not RH proof as such there is a slow (probably slower then a box) exchange of RH between the tubo and the ambient RH - a balancing if you will. As such they need to be stored in optmium conditions.

I would assume a tubo would be good for aging the general though is single, dress box, slb box, cab is the hierarchy of aging the cab of 50 being preffered. However I can see a tubo being good for aging as the heirarchy is based on slower air exhange. Now we can get into sealing of boxes with wax paper or ziplocks etc. But I would suggest if you are going to store a tubo for long term aging to insure it have a little spanish cedar with it - personal prefference.

Now some have thought that in the cuban cigar world tubo were the place that off colour cigars and ones with minor flaws were placed (as consumers likely would not see them till they were already purchaed). But recently I believe the 08 Cohiba siglo II were thought to be even better then the box version.

So rule number 37 store every cigar no matter its packing as it was made in your humi (yes this goes for boxes (closed), jars (closed), tubos (closed), singles (cello on or off it matters not), limited release humidors (if you can man you have a walk-in and you are not reading this), etc. plus there is always and exception to the rule and its not cello on or off


----------

